# Anyone ever try to work with drift wood?



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

I am always on the lookout for interesting, and free, stock for turning and was just thinking about the family beach vacation. Has anyone had any experience turning or otherwise working with drift wood? I would imagine that salt from the ocean water would be an issue. Additionally, there would be stability questions as with all "found" wood.

Any thoughts/experiences?


----------



## DHacke (Feb 25, 2012)

I wouldthink river wood wouldbe better.think sand would be an issue but if it was a stable sound peice of wood I dont see why it would be a problem turning it or resawing it with a bandsaw.could get some pretty wood


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Justin, type in jeffro in the search box above and have a look.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

One woodworker on Lumberjocks is a master craftsman who uses driftwood to make a lot of beautiful furniture or artwork, it's hard to tell which category his projects belong in.

http://lumberjocks.com/jeffro/projects


----------

